# Mac Select NC50 Problem



## miinky (Jun 15, 2009)

Hey every1, 

I have a problem with mac foundations. I use the Select spf liquid foundation and I love the coverage it gives me. However, im finding it really hard to find one that matches my skin tone.I am apparently cool toned & ive been advised to go for The NC shades when it comes to mac. Last year I used the mac select nc50 with no problem, this year it looks too yellow on me..making my face lighter than my neck and the rest of my body. Did they add more yellow pigments to it or something?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Tried the nc55 and its just too dark! Went for the Nw's and they come out looking red on me *sigh* I really think there should be a shade between the Nc50 & Nc55.  I sadly went to the Bobbi Brown counter and I was matched with Almond in the oil free liquid foundation which is a tad bit darker than my actual shade so I still havent found an ideal match. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay so ive been told that the studio tech runs darker than other foundations? Is this true cause im thinking of trying the Studio Tech in NC5O.


----------



## JoyfulBliss_00 (Jun 16, 2009)

NC50 in Studio tech seems to be darker to me..and kind of red/orange


----------



## miinky (Jun 16, 2009)

hi Joyfulbliss, =)


Thanks for your response. What shades do you use in other Mac foundations? Your skin tone looks similar to mine.


----------



## JoyfulBliss_00 (Jun 16, 2009)

I use NW43 in Studio Fix Fluid, which is lighter than NC50...its a good match, much better than NC50 in SFF and NC50 in Studio Tech. Im really oily though so every foundation i use darkens soon after i apply it.. My best match so far has been C8 in Studio Fix Powder. I suggest you try a few different shades in both NC and NW..because the shades i wear now were neverrecommended to me by the artists at MAC


----------



## miinky (Jun 16, 2009)

Awwww thanks for the tips hun. =) I have oily skin aswell so I have a problem with oxidation too..*sigh* Was actually thinking of trying nw43...last NW shade I tried was an nw45 so maybe i'll have more success with the 43.


----------



## kyoto (Jun 16, 2009)

Hi, I'm NC50, but I use Studio Sculpt, sometimes Studio Tech, and sometimes Studio Stick.  If you can't find anything, how about mixing your NC50 and NC55?


----------



## Indigowaters (Jun 17, 2009)

I had the same thing happen to me. I originally bought Select in NC50 and after the season I found it was too yellow. But don't throw it out just yet. I was gonna do a video on this but I found that when I applied it with the 187 brush it almost looked airbrushed and the color faded into my skin. I used the same foundation with the face brush and it looked too yellow. I think it's something in the way you apply it. So ladies, DON'T throw those foundations out just yet! Use different methods and brushes.


----------



## miinky (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks Kyoto and Indigowaters, =)  I'll try your suggestions.


----------



## MACaholic76 (Jun 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miinky* 

 
_Awwww thanks for the tips hun. =) I have oily skin aswell so I have a problem with oxidation too..*sigh* Was actually thinking of trying nw43...last NW shade I tried was an nw45 so maybe i'll have more success with the 43._

 
From your profile picture I'd say you are about an NW43/45.


----------



## miinky (Jun 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Macaholic76* 

 
_From your profile picture I'd say you are about an NW43/45.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Merci Macaholic...will give nw43 a try nxt time im down at the mac counter. Tried nw45 in studio fix...too red!


----------



## MACaholic76 (Jun 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miinky* 

 
_Merci Macaholic...will give nw43 a try nxt time im down at the mac counter. Tried nw45 in studio fix...too red!_

 
I'm on the same boat as you.  Every summer my NC45 makes me look washed out and ashy.  C6 too yellow and jaundiced.  C7 too orangy.  NC50 too dark and turns orangy. NW43 is okay but when summer comes I get really really dark, so even that one is a bit on the light side.  What I've been doing is using my NC45 concealer and then *lightly* dusting my NW45 studio fix.  It's almost like adding a bit of bronzer - doesnt make me look washed out and gives me a glowy look. Perfection!  
Give it a try!


----------



## MAHALO (Jun 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miinky* 

 
_Hey every1, 

I have a problem with mac foundations. I use the Select spf liquid foundation and I love the coverage it gives me. However, im finding it really hard to find one that matches my skin tone.I am apparently cool toned & ive been advised to go for The NC shades when it comes to mac. Last year I used the mac select nc50 with no problem, this year it looks too yellow on me..making my face lighter than my neck and the rest of my body. Did they add more yellow pigments to it or something?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tried the nc55 and its just too dark! Went for the Nw's and they come out looking red on me *sigh* I really think there should be a shade between the Nc50 & Nc55. I sadly went to the Bobbi Brown counter and I was matched with Almond in the oil free liquid foundation which is a tad bit darker than my actual shade so I still havent found an ideal match. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay so ive been told that the studio tech runs darker than other foundations? Is this true cause im thinking of trying the Studio Tech in NC5O._

 

I wear MAC foundations between NC45 and NW43. I think that NW43 is lighter than NC50. Other foundations that work for me have been BB oil free GOLDEN 6.0  (more towards NC45) and WARM ALMOND 6.5 (a tad too dark), BROWNSKINDIVA TAWNY oil free foundation, and EARTHENGLOW MINERALS Sherri-Lynn powder (lighter and yellower) and Kaila powder.

I prefer light coverage so I use a MAC 187 to apply liquid foundation. Another trick that works for me is to apply a very light dusting of BB sheer powder in BASIC BROWN to set my liquid foundation. This seems to correct foundations that are just a tad too yellow for my Summer skin.


----------



## ThePerfectScore (Jun 22, 2009)

MAC is hit or miss  on the foundations... I'm inbetween NC45- and NC50.. well the center of my face is 45 and my forehead is NC 50... So I wear NC 50 in select SPF 15 with NC 45 Pressed powder on top... works out beautifully. I tried to use the studio sculpt... NC 45 was wayy too light and NC 50 was wayyy to dark....


----------



## miinky (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaholic76* 

 
_I'm on the same boat as you.  Every summer my NC45 makes me look washed out and ashy.  C6 too yellow and jaundiced.  C7 too orangy.  NC50 too dark and turns orangy. NW43 is okay but when summer comes I get really really dark, so even that one is a bit on the light side.  What I've been doing is using my NC45 concealer and then *lightly* dusting my NW45 studio fix.  It's almost like adding a bit of bronzer - doesnt make me look washed out and gives me a glowy look. Perfection!  
Give it a try!_

 
Macaholic76...you are such a darling! That was really helpful. Im going to give the mac studio fix powders a try in the NW's....tried the studio fix liquid before hand. Thank youu =)


----------



## miinky (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAHALO* 

 
_I wear MAC foundations between NC45 and NW43. I think that NW43 is lighter than NC50. Other foundations that work for me have been BB oil free GOLDEN 6.0  (more towards NC45) and WARM ALMOND 6.5 (a tad too dark), BROWNSKINDIVA TAWNY oil free foundation, and EARTHENGLOW MINERALS Sherri-Lynn powder (lighter and yellower) and Kaila powder.

I prefer light coverage so I use a MAC 187 to apply liquid foundation. Another trick that works for me is to apply a very light dusting of BB sheer powder in BASIC BROWN to set my liquid foundation. This seems to correct foundations that are just a tad too yellow for my Summer skin._

 

Hey Mahalo..that was soooo helpful! Thx a lot hun..will defo consider the bb sheer powder. The oil free liquid foundation in almond was my 1st BB purchase..and I like it so I kinda have faith in the BB  powder. Hopefully it will not disappoint me..lol.   =)


----------



## miinky (Jun 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThePerfectScore* 

 
_MAC is hit or miss  on the foundations... I'm inbetween NC45- and NC50.. well the center of my face is 45 and my forehead is NC 50... So I wear NC 50 in select SPF 15 with NC 45 Pressed powder on top... works out beautifully. I tried to use the studio sculpt... NC 45 was wayy too light and NC 50 was wayyy to dark...._

 

Same problem I have...was actually thinking of doing the whole two foundation thing and then blend, blend, blend..lol. Not soo cheap though! Thx .


----------

